# BULLETPROOF SUREFIRES



## DaFABRICATA (Mar 18, 2007)

A few Surefire Shots.
Lets see yours!
http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u184/dafab/SF159.jpg
http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u184/dafab/SF171.jpg
http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u184/dafab/SF175.jpg
http://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u184/dafab/SF180.jpg


_Images replaced with links. Too large.

Resize before reposting.

Unforgiven_


----------



## Gunner12 (Mar 18, 2007)

:kewlpics:
But I don't have any Surefires yet


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 20, 2007)

Do you have panes of used armor glass sitting around the house?


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Mar 20, 2007)

YES!!! I DO. I have some on the walls, lit up with light to light up the bullet-holes. 
And on my garage windows, so no one can break in, and all over my house windows. Nice piece of mind.....


----------



## 1wrx7 (Mar 20, 2007)

Brighton is a scary town.


----------

